# The tips I'm posting these days--a disclaimer.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

The tips I've posted in the past 2 weeks are not exactly the tips that are in my book. These tips have not been edited for spelling, punctuation and accuracy. The tips in the book have been edited and corrected. 

If I take the tips from my book, I have to scan them and I am not very computer literate. 

I will edit the tips on the site as I have time. I looked back at a couple of them and the errors stick out like a sore thumb. I'll get them corrected before posting additional ones.

Please believe me, the tips in the book look a lot more professional.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

keep pushin that book..... whats the title, and where is it for sale?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Check out "Microsoft Office Lens" to help you out. You tae a picture of the page in your book and it sticks it into a Word document. Cut and paste to here and you're done.


----------

